# Brutal 12 Gauge Revolver



## Omar B

Just saw this over at Firearmsblog and I thought you guys would get a kick out of it.  It's a shotgun revolver!  It seems to have been a drug dealer's, which is pretty terrible (I can't imagine the things that monster has done).  The blogger is right, if this guy was legitimate he could have made a mint as a gunsmith because this thing is just cool.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/09/29/massive-homemade-12-gauge-revolver/


----------



## lklawson

I can't imagine it would be fun to shoot.  Actually the words "painful" and "wrist injury" spring to mind.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I can't tell for sure from the photos, but it looks rather crudely made and then chrome plated.  Ugly and possibly dangerous (not just to the wrist, but dangerous in that it might bloody well blow up).

Anyone familiar with firing 12 gauge shotguns would not really be in favor of firing this from hand-held position like this.

There have long been shotgun revolvers, though...

http://gizmodo.com/5746697/this-gigantic-revolver-shoots-shotgun-shells

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/01/19/sw-governor-410-shotgun-revolver/

I don't think I'd want one.  It's cool as a curiosity, though.


----------



## Omar B

Ever seen those revolver rifles?  Those are pretty cool too, I always liked the mechanism in a revolver.

But back to the big gun.  Yes, I'm sure it's a ***** to shoot.  But as a singular work, as a curiosity piece, as a damn scary thing, it's tops.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Not a revolver, but a 12 gauge and I think a bit more stable, more rounds, more accurate and easier to shoot


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Omar B said:


> Ever seen those revolver rifles?  Those are pretty cool too, I always liked the mechanism in a revolver.



The revolving mechanism for bringing new chambers into line has always been a valid alternative to auto-loading and other means of chambering rounds for many purposes.  The Gatling gun and the GE Mini-Gun are essentially revolvers in that sense.

The revolver adds weight over an autoloading process because it has a chamber for each round (unless it is a circular magazine design, which is NOT a revolver).  However, it removes some mechanical complexity.  Revolvers *can be* but are not always more reliable than autoloading pistols.  In general terms, I tend to prefer a revolver for home defense.

Of course, I tend to think in terms of the minimum needed to do the job at hand, not the biggest.  A 12 gauge shotgun is a nice home-defense choice, but I think a Mossberg 500 or similar weapon does that job pretty well already.  A .38 special is a really nice cartridge for a revolver, so overlooked it's criminal.  That whole 'bigger is better' thing amazes me at times.  But 'new' is what makes the world go around.  There would be no gun magazines if everybody said _"A Mossberg 500 and a S&W Model 10 M&P in .38 Special.  Done."_  I'm just funny that way.



> But back to the big gun.  Yes, I'm sure it's a ***** to shoot.  But as a singular work, as a curiosity piece, as a damn scary thing, it's tops.



I definitely get that.   I guess I'm just not that much into the visual factor of a firearm; I'm much more interested in utility to me.  I realize that design applies to everything, including weapons.  I'm the unusual one for not caring how it looks, only how it works.  I get why people would be impressed with this monster on a visual basis.


----------



## Grenadier

You'd have to use custom handloads to make the thing even somewhat manageable to shoot, and we're talking about very light, bunny fart loads, using low doses of fast-burning powder.  If you could actually find a lightly charged load that could still do a respectable job, maybe it could have some uses.  

Shooting a standard 2 3/4" 12 gauge shell from a short barrel shotgun is pretty darn painful.  Shooting it from a handgun would be just plain miserable.  

Nevertheless, I do have to give the owner of such a thing some credit for doing the work on this.


----------



## lklawson

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5746697/this-gigantic-revolver-shoots-shotgun-shells
> 
> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/01/19/sw-governor-410-shotgun-revolver/


410 and 28Ga.  Not in the same league with a 12Ga.  Though I've always liked the idea of the antique Howdah Guns.  Some of them threw a pretty massive chunk of lead.  So the Raging Judge kinda appeals to me.  If only they could make it look more 19th Century British I'd be lusting after one.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson

Grenadier said:


> You'd have to use custom handloads to make the thing even somewhat manageable to shoot, and we're talking about very light, bunny fart loads, using low doses of fast-burning powder.  If you could actually find a lightly charged load that could still do a respectable job, maybe it could have some uses.


People have been hacksawing double barreled shotguns down into handguns since they invented double barreled shotguns and then loading them with standard/factory ammunition.  Sure a lot of energy (most?) is wasted due to burn after exit, but, nonetheless, they're not using "mouse fart" loads.

While I admit that a double-barreled shotgun handgun is pretty cool, I don't think I'd want to shoot one.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3

Not much good for use here for shooting grouse and pheasants! 'I say old chap, that's just not done y'know! Where's your Purdey's?'


----------



## Bill Mattocks

lklawson said:


> People have been hacksawing double barreled shotguns down into handguns since they invented double barreled shotguns and then loading them with standard/factory ammunition.  Sure a lot of energy (most?) is wasted due to burn after exit, but, nonetheless, they're not using "mouse fart" loads.
> 
> While I admit that a double-barreled shotgun handgun is pretty cool, I don't think I'd want to shoot one.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



I don't think they shoot them like handguns, though.  Every time I've seen one fired, it's been two handed, one on the shortened forearm.  The monster revolver has no forearm, and I'd hate to get my hand in the way of the cylinder gap anyway.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

lklawson said:


> 410 and 28Ga.  Not in the same league with a 12Ga.  Though I've always liked the idea of the antique Howdah Guns.  Some of them threw a pretty massive chunk of lead.  So the Raging Judge kinda appeals to me.  If only they could make it look more 19th Century British I'd be lusting after one.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Not in the same league?  No, they actually make a little bit of sense.  Most guns fill some sort of niche.  I'm struggling to understand what niche this one would fill, other than being visually impressive.


----------



## MA-Caver

It's for when a zombie hoard/pack/groups attack and there's no way out. Save the last one for under your chin.


----------



## Cyriacus

Im pretty sure theres a Snub Nosed Shotgun Revolver as well. Carries 2 Bullets, if I recall correctly?
I figure, a 9mm Bullet to the Leg can kill you. Due to the Artery.

Shotguns just dont need to be aimed, so much as pointed.
(That, or I just keep forgetting that I took to Firearms a bit faster than most; Or so Im told )


----------



## lklawson

Bill Mattocks said:


> Not in the same league?


Yup.  410 and 28Ga. are not in the same league with 12Ga.  The 12 has a lot more energy, larger bore, heavier slug by a long, long way.  Not in the same league.



> No, they actually make a little bit of sense.


Never said they didn't.



> Most guns fill some sort of niche.  I'm struggling to understand what niche this one would fill, other than being visually impressive.


Rogue Tigers?  <shrug>  Don't misunderstand.  I'm not arguing for or against a 12Ga. revolver.  I've said three things about it.

It would be painful, perhaps injurious, to a person to fire.
People have been making 12Ga. handguns out of full sized shotguns since shotguns were introduced.
A 12Ga. handgun is in a whole-nuther league than a 410, or even a 28Ga., handgun.
Well, technically, I also said that I'd like a Howdah Pistol, but that's not particularly related to this revolver.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson

Cyriacus said:


> Im pretty sure theres a Snub Nosed Shotgun Revolver as well. Carries 2 Bullets, if I recall correctly?


There have been at least 2 companies that I can think of off the top of my head that make a 410/.45Colt Derringer, both in single and double barrels.  There's a third company making a single-shot 410/.45Colt hunting handgun (Super Comanche, ims).  One of those Derringer companies also makes a 5 shot "Pepperbox" 410/45 Derringer.



> I figure, a 9mm Bullet to the Leg can kill you. Due to the Artery.


The leg, particularly the thigh & areas above the knee have lots and lots of really important plumbing structures.  Injuries there tend to be very dangerous.



> Shotguns just dont need to be aimed, so much as pointed.
> (That, or I just keep forgetting that I took to Firearms a bit faster than most; Or so Im told )


Big debate on this issue.  Rule of thumb: Always Aim.

Generally, when you're chucking lead out of a shotgun that is heavy enough to penetrate to vital areas in a human, the lead chunks tend to be larger and fewer.  1 to 5, depending.  When you have that few slugs/pellets you have a lot more chance of missing if you don't aim, and spread tends to be minimal, even when from a short barreled firearm.  To get a good spread requires distance and a lot more pellets, such as some sort of Birdshot, which tends to not penetrate very deeply, creating shallow wounds which, while looking ugly, don't reach the vital organs which can cause a "stop" due to drop in blood pressure (nevermind CNS hits!).

Aim.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Cyriacus

lklawson said:


> There have been at least 2 companies that I can think of off the top of my head that make a 410/.45Colt Derringer, both in single and double barrels.  There's a third company making a single-shot 410/.45Colt hunting handgun (Super Comanche, ims).  One of those Derringer companies also makes a 5 shot "Pepperbox" 410/45 Derringer.
> 
> The leg, particularly the thigh & areas above the knee have lots and lots of really important plumbing structures.  Injuries there tend to be very dangerous.
> 
> Big debate on this issue.  Rule of thumb: Always Aim.
> 
> Generally, when you're chucking lead out of a shotgun that is heavy enough to penetrate to vital areas in a human, the lead chunks tend to be larger and fewer.  1 to 5, depending.  When you have that few slugs/pellets you have a lot more chance of missing if you don't aim, and spread tends to be minimal, even when from a short barreled firearm.  To get a good spread requires distance and a lot more pellets, such as some sort of Birdshot, which tends to not penetrate very deeply, creating shallow wounds which, while looking ugly, don't reach the vital organs which can cause a "stop" due to drop in blood pressure (nevermind CNS hits!).
> 
> Aim.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Im more referring to how one Aims, more than to or not to.

When I used to use Shotguns on the Range, I found that they were much more stable than a Rifle. Less Precise, but very Stable. The Kickback could be a *****, but it just felt more "Straight" Firing to Me.

Rifles, I always felt were a very Precision Tool.
Handguns occupy a nifty place in between.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

lklawson said:


> There have been at least 2 companies that I can think of off the top of my head that make a 410/.45Colt Derringer, both in single and double barrels.  There's a third company making a single-shot 410/.45Colt hunting handgun (Super Comanche, ims).  One of those Derringer companies also makes a 5 shot "Pepperbox" 410/45 Derringer.



http://www.amderringer.com/m1.html

I have always felt that the large-caliber derringer is seriously overlooked as a concealable carry weapon.

This video is a puff-piece for Bond Arms, one of the several makers of 45LC/.410 derringers, but it's still somewhat astounding.






I realize it's only two shots.  I think I'm fine with that, but some people prefer more, I guess.

Take a look at the different .410 loads.  Interesting, eh?


----------



## Grenadier

Cyriacus said:


> IShotguns just dont need to be aimed, so much as pointed.
> (That, or I just keep forgetting that I took to Firearms a bit faster than most; Or so Im told )



You still have to aim.  Even a 12 gauge shotgun with a short barrel isn't going to have that great of a spread at 50 yards.  If my memory serves me correctly, you're looking at about an 18" wide spread of the pellets, which would still require that you aim relatively carefully.  Maybe figure on about 30" with an improved cylinder.


----------

